# America: Land Of The Free!



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a joke btw, no catfights!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Americans fail at life.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

It's sad how true that is


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this is retarted and applies for canada to nice try 10pointers but we also stole land from natives, had slaves, did not alow women to vote, segregation japanese camps during ww2 the list goes on as much as you want to think were so different were pretty much the same


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

As do Canadians DT


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Canadians fail at life


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

There is not a single country in this world that is even remotely close to perfect dont no what dream world you live in DT but every country has major f*ck ups


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The entire world is built on raping, pillaging and genocide... It's called survival of the fittest


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

In my country there is problem.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I know the problem all to well


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you wana play that game sadboy eh?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Trigga said:


> The entire world is built on raping, pillaging and genocide... It's called survival of the fittest


Couldn't agree more. Call me a dick or asshole or whatever you want but I don't see anything wrong with it. I know I'm talking from the point of view of someone it's not happening to but what's wrong with genocide. Yeah it sucks to the people it's being done to and I feel bad for them but I hear all the time how over populated the world is. So clean it up a little by killed off darfur and whatever other places are going through genocide. This is just my opinion but genocide the whole middle east. I know not all of them are bad but why risk it. Getting rid of them will help the over population IMO. Sorry if it offends anyone but just my thoughts on countries being free. None of them are but it's something we have to deal with


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

davery08 said:


> The entire world is built on raping, pillaging and genocide... It's called survival of the fittest


Couldn't agree more. Call me a dick or asshole or whatever you want but I don't see anything wrong with it. I know I'm talking from the point of view of someone it's not happening to but what's wrong with genocide. Yeah it sucks to the people it's being done to and I feel bad for them but I hear all the time how over populated the world is. So clean it up a little by killed off darfur and whatever other places are going through genocide. This is just my opinion but genocide the whole middle east. I know not all of them are bad but why risk it. Getting rid of them will help the over population IMO. Sorry if it offends anyone but just my thoughts on countries being free. None of them are but it's something we have to deal with
[/quote]

I would rather have your family and relatives slaughtered though before any genocide in the middle east takes place.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

davey that has to be the most ignorant dumbass comment i have ever read, genocides arnt bad and murder millions of people in the middle east. What makes you better than anyone else, go kill yourself and do us all a favor if your so concerned with population.









f*cking piss me off, what a retard....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

davery08 said:


> The entire world is built on raping, pillaging and genocide... It's called survival of the fittest


Couldn't agree more. Call me a dick or asshole or whatever you want but I don't see anything wrong with it. I know I'm talking from the point of view of someone it's not happening to but what's wrong with genocide. Yeah it sucks to the people it's being done to and I feel bad for them but I hear all the time how over populated the world is. So clean it up a little by killed off darfur and whatever other places are going through genocide. This is just my opinion but genocide the whole middle east. I know not all of them are bad but why risk it. Getting rid of them will help the over population IMO. Sorry if it offends anyone but just my thoughts on countries being free. None of them are but it's something we have to deal with
[/quote]

Your kidding right? Do you even know what genocide is? that is the most f'ed up thing I have read in a long f*cking time. People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I say we sacrifice davery to the sun god so all the genocide can stop, why risk it right?









Dumbass


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

davery08 said:


> The entire world is built on raping, pillaging and genocide... It's called survival of the fittest


Couldn't agree more. Call me a dick or asshole or whatever you want but I don't see anything wrong with it. I know I'm talking from the point of view of someone it's not happening to but what's wrong with genocide. Yeah it sucks to the people it's being done to and I feel bad for them but I hear all the time how over populated the world is. So clean it up a little by killed off darfur and whatever other places are going through genocide. This is just my opinion but genocide the whole middle east. I know not all of them are bad but why risk it. Getting rid of them will help the over population IMO. Sorry if it offends anyone but just my thoughts on countries being free. None of them are but it's something we have to deal with
[/quote]
wow the one guy that agreed with my post is a fuckin lunatic or a ignorant ass racist.. thanks bud


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

KKK IN DIS B*TCH MOFO'S !!!

I guess us coloured people gotta hide from now on


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

davery08 said:


> The entire world is built on raping, pillaging and genocide... It's called survival of the fittest


Couldn't agree more. Call me a dick or asshole or whatever you want but I don't see anything wrong with it. I know I'm talking from the point of view of someone it's not happening to but what's wrong with genocide. Yeah it sucks to the people it's being done to and I feel bad for them but I hear all the time how over populated the world is. So clean it up a little by killed off darfur and whatever other places are going through genocide. This is just my opinion but genocide the whole middle east. I know not all of them are bad but why risk it. Getting rid of them will help the over population IMO. Sorry if it offends anyone but just my thoughts on countries being free. None of them are but it's something we have to deal with
[/quote]










america has some mighty fine mental institutions that would be glad to take you in.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

gotta love the low pro clan members that lurk on the interwebs like h1n1 and davey


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I said my opinion. I never said I was perfect. I'm no murder and like I said I'm speaking from my point of view. I don't know anyone in the middle east. Never will and never want to so what does it matter to me if they are alive or dead. I don't plan on doing the killing and if they aren't killing no big deal either. People just make a big deal about genocide like it's harming them. I'm in the US, how does any genocide in the middle east or where ever the fuc* they are taking place effect me? And that's why I said from my point of view. If it was me or my family or state or anything that effected me I'd be saying the complete opposite but it's not. I was basically say why do people care so much? And if you do care so much go do something about it. I'm doubting any of you have adopted a darfur baby and none of you are over there helping any of them. Yeah you might feel bad but what does that do? Again just my opinion I never said any of you had to agree but I do live in the US and I'm allowed to say whatever the hell I want


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Minorities aren't safe anywhere nowadays, can't even come on p-fury without hearin how genocide is good or how the holocaust numbers where made up by Jewish media









He's probably friends with h1n1


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

davery08 said:


> I said my opinion. I never said I was perfect. I'm no murder and like I said I'm speaking from my point of view. I don't know anyone in the middle east. Never will and never want to so what does it matter to me if they are alive or dead. I don't plan on doing the killing and if they aren't killing no big deal either. People just make a big deal about genocide like it's harming them. I'm in the US, how does any genocide in the middle east or where ever the fuc* they are taking place effect me? And that's why I said from my point of view. If it was me or my family or state or anything that effected me I'd be saying the complete opposite but it's not. I was basically say why do people care so much? And if you do care so much go do something about it. I'm doubting any of you have adopted a darfur baby and none of you are over there helping any of them. Yeah you might feel bad but what does that do? Again just my opinion I never said any of you had to agree but I do live in the US and I'm allowed to say whatever the hell I want


what if we decided that americans were the cause of the worlds problems (As most of the world already has)? and decided to genocide white america?Im sure youd be like wait... wtf... they takin r jawbz now they wanna take r livezzz.. plus its not us its the gummament!! Its not fair to judge a whole people on the actions of few


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

And I am nOt racist at all. I work with black people and talk with black people on a daily basis but if that's what you think it's your opinion. And I know people will say you can still be racist and like black because there are other races but I don't like middle east people. Like I've said before I don't know any and never will but their religion is dumb and they were fuc*king blankets on their heads so I do not care about them


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

davery08 said:


> And I am nOt racist at all. I work with black people and talk with black people on a daily basis but if that's what you think it's your opinion. And I know people will say you can still be racist and like black because there are other races but I don't like middle east people. Like I've said before I don't know any and never will but their religion is dumb and they were fuc*king blankets on their heads so I do not care about them


oh never mind guys hes not racist he knows black people

he just wants to genocide all middle easterners... hes not racist sorry davery


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

The guy is a loooooooooooooooooony









Davery can I sign up to the KKK, I'm half white is that OK?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jawbz? Go get an education


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Davery I declare war on your trailer park!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Where the hell the mods at? Get this guy outta here !!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

The man is allowed his opinion, he just has a lack of empathy skills...not necessarily a horrible thing, but also a trait of most serial killers.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> And I am nOt racist at all. I work with black people and talk with black people on a daily basis but if that's what you think it's your opinion. And I know people will say you can still be racist and like black because there are other races but I don't like middle east people. Like I've said before I don't know any and never will but their religion is dumb and they were fuc*king blankets on their heads so I do not care about them


oh never mind guys hes not racist he knows black people

he just wants to genocide all middle easterners... hes not racist sorry davery
[/quote]






























davey you are probably the most selfish prick piece of crap i have ever come across on the internet, and the fact you are sincere about your comments makes it 1000x worse than someone doing it for a reaction. So because your family is not affected by any genocides other people families are fair game because it does not affect you. Go back to your clan meeting and gtfo you racist inhuman prick.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If you having Middle Eastern problems I feel bad for you son, I got 99 problems but an Ay-rab aint one.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thay are dumb and wear blanket on there head.... wow







i would skin you with a potato peeler if i knew were you lived after raping your family and murdering them because your a white america and it doesn't affect me what happens to you.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

davery08 said:


> Jawbz? Go get an education


guarentee i have a better education than you and im not even done college yet


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the funny thing i had a similar arguement with a canadian hillbilly earlier today

though he wasnt saying anything about genocide.... so congrats davery you racist hillbilly of the day


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I said my opinion. I never said I was perfect. I'm no murder and like I said I'm speaking from my point of view. I don't know anyone in the middle east. Never will and never want to so what does it matter to me if they are alive or dead. I don't plan on doing the killing and if they aren't killing no big deal either. People just make a big deal about genocide like it's harming them. I'm in the US, how does any genocide in the middle east or where ever the fuc* they are taking place effect me? And that's why I said from my point of view. If it was me or my family or state or anything that effected me I'd be saying the complete opposite but it's not. I was basically say why do people care so much? And if you do care so much go do something about it. I'm doubting any of you have adopted a darfur baby and none of you are over there helping any of them. Yeah you might feel bad but what does that do? Again just my opinion I never said any of you had to agree but I do live in the US and I'm allowed to say whatever the hell I want


what if we decided that americans were the cause of the worlds problems (As most of the world already has)? *and decided to genocide white america*?Im sure youd be like wait... wtf... they takin r jawbz now they wanna take r livezzz.. plus its not us its the gummament!! Its not fair to judge a whole people on the actions of few
[/quote]

good luck trying...we've spent our entire history building weapons and establishing tactics for killing minorities and keeping them at bay...good luck to you sir.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> I said my opinion. I never said I was perfect. I'm no murder and like I said I'm speaking from my point of view. I don't know anyone in the middle east. Never will and never want to so what does it matter to me if they are alive or dead. I don't plan on doing the killing and if they aren't killing no big deal either. People just make a big deal about genocide like it's harming them. I'm in the US, how does any genocide in the middle east or where ever the fuc* they are taking place effect me? And that's why I said from my point of view. If it was me or my family or state or anything that effected me I'd be saying the complete opposite but it's not. I was basically say why do people care so much? And if you do care so much go do something about it. I'm doubting any of you have adopted a darfur baby and none of you are over there helping any of them. Yeah you might feel bad but what does that do? Again just my opinion I never said any of you had to agree but I do live in the US and I'm allowed to say whatever the hell I want


what if we decided that americans were the cause of the worlds problems (As most of the world already has)? *and decided to genocide white america*?Im sure youd be like wait... wtf... they takin r jawbz now they wanna take r livezzz.. plus its not us its the gummament!! Its not fair to judge a whole people on the actions of few
[/quote]

good luck trying...we've spent our entire history building weapons and establishing tactics for killing minorities and keeping them at bay...good luck to you sir.
[/quote]
lol hypothetically speaking though if it were possible


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

r1dermon your tough, sorry for questioning your alpha male american status


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> r1dermon your tough, sorry for questioning your alpha male american status


just look at how easily this white man infiltrates a radical muslim terrorist camp...it's obvious that the whites are a superior race.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Nothing cracks me up like a racist


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Traveller said:


> Nothing cracks me up like a racist


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lemongalo smith won the Kenyan 600 last year... what the f*ck is the kenyan f*cking 6 f*cking hundred... its a bush league its a bush leauge series... what the f*ck are they driving tigers?... sir sir mr burges sir we are actualy in talks with snoop dog to open the daytona 500 this year


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i say let white people have nascar

if white people wanna sit around all day and watch cars drive around in circles let them go right ahead


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont mind it if im hungover on a sunday and have a few beers left to drink







...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ignorance is bliss......


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

davery08 said:


> I said my opinion. I never said I was perfect. I'm no murder and like I said I'm speaking from my point of view. I don't know anyone in the middle east. Never will and never want to so what does it matter to me if they are alive or dead. I don't plan on doing the killing and if they aren't killing no big deal either. People just make a big deal about genocide like it's harming them. I'm in the US, how does any genocide in the middle east or where ever the fuc* they are taking place effect me? And that's why I said from my point of view. If it was me or my family or state or anything that effected me I'd be saying the complete opposite but it's not. I was basically say why do people care so much? And if you do care so much go do something about it. I'm doubting any of you have adopted a darfur baby and none of you are over there helping any of them. Yeah you might feel bad but what does that do? Again just my opinion I never said any of you had to agree but I do live in the US and I'm allowed to say whatever the hell I want


+1









Yeah f*ck you all, where's YOUR DARFUR BABY??????????


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Uhh right here and its name is Trigga.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lmao


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> The entire world is built on raping, pillaging and genocide... It's called survival of the fittest


no its called detroit


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> ^ Uhh right here and its name is Trigga.










that's hilarious. Hey fuckers, nascar is much more than driving around in circles.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> ^ Uhh right here and its name is Trigga.










that's hilarious. *Hey fuckers, nascar is much more than driving around in circles.*[/quote]
....go on


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Driving fast in circles?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> The entire world is built on raping, pillaging and genocide... It's called survival of the fittest


no its called detroit
[/quote]










this thread is fulfilling it's potential so far.

DT this was just posted in the funny pics thread and I thought you might like it:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ LOL
USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bahahhahah that picture.

Its so symbolic of the USA. Tell me that when you think USA you dont get a mental image of somebody eating fastfood with a star spangled back drop. That or an obese woman on a scooter in the cosmetics isle at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I see this, . . . .

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









j/k


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> I see this, . . . .
> View attachment 201987
> 
> 
> j/k


OH DEAR GOD


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> The report says 26 per cent of young Canadians aged two to 17 - more than one in four - are overweight or obese, compared with 12 per cent three decades ago, an increase that "shocked" the committee, it said.
> 
> Even more distressing, the report adds, is that 55 per cent of aboriginal children on reserve and 41 per cent off reserve are either overweight or obese.
> 
> "We've got a serious problem," said MP Rob Merrifield, chairman of the standing committee on health.


have another smores donut at tim hortons, FATTIES!!! bahahahaha.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


>


Obesity

USA: 30%
Canada 14%

source: nationmaster.com


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote from a member in Xenon's T-Shirt thread. Lol'd hard.



TheTyeMan said:


> Shirts are awesome x, but for my canadian friends the large is LARGE I recommend a medium for those of you who are thinking large


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you know, if we erased mississippi off the map, i bet we'd be in a dead heat.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Shirts are awesome x, but for my canadian friends the large is LARGE I recommend a medium for those of you who are thinking large


[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

btw...



> The CDC found that 34 percent of Americans are obese compared to just 24 percent of those from Canada when they analyzed data from surveys taken from 2007 to 2009.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I found it funny...Is that wrong?

Sorry DT it took me so long to post, I was making a snack







I'm a fan of stereotyping and lets be honest thats the american way these days.

BTW I profile each and every one of you fuckers


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> I found it funny...Is that wrong?
> 
> Sorry DT it took me so long to post, I was making a snack
> 
> ...


are you talking about muslims like DT? or are you speaking about canadians in general?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im not a muslim, I dont believe in religion. We profile people here in Canada too, you and r1dermon fall into the "Fat American" folder.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

bob351 said:


> ^ Uhh right here and its name is Trigga.












your retarded i wasn't talking to myself... i was quoting the video


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

then he's the idiot!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> I found it funny...Is that wrong?
> 
> Sorry DT it took me so long to post, I was making a snack
> 
> ...


are you talking about muslims like DT? or are you speaking about canadians in general?
[/quote]

Every single one of you fuckers from GG to the first time poster in the lounge.

Sam Adams isn't even beer, I might as well drink a sixer of any O'dells beer and ship my piss to you...Boston for beer f*ck YOU.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no sh*t sherlock that was the point of the video...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> I found it funny...Is that wrong?
> 
> Sorry DT it took me so long to post, I was making a snack
> 
> ...


are you talking about muslims like DT? or are you speaking about canadians in general?
[/quote]

Every single one of you fuckers from GG to the first time poster in the lounge.

Sam Adams isn't even beer, I might as well drink a sixer of any O'dells beer and ship my piss to you...Boston for beer f*ck YOU.
[/quote]

better than the corn piss water that comes out of nebraska...besides flat roads, what the f*ck does omaha have going for it...fat dudes who drive corvettes and use electric smokers. WOW.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> I found it funny...Is that wrong?
> 
> Sorry DT it took me so long to post, I was making a snack
> 
> ...


are you talking about muslims like DT? or are you speaking about canadians in general?
[/quote]

Every single one of you fuckers from GG to the first time poster in the lounge.

Sam Adams isn't even beer, I might as well drink a sixer of any O'dells beer and ship my piss to you...Boston for beer f*ck YOU.
[/quote]
give me a break americans come to canada and drink from our water fountains and say wtf u guys have beer in parks for... Your beer sucks get over it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

molson is half american, and it sucks donkey ass. tastes like moose piss.

america has real beer. canada has one good brewery called dieu du ciel. face it, canadian beer sucks sh*t.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> I found it funny...Is that wrong?
> 
> Sorry DT it took me so long to post, I was making a snack
> 
> ...


are you talking about muslims like DT? or are you speaking about canadians in general?
[/quote]

Every single one of you fuckers from GG to the first time poster in the lounge.

Sam Adams isn't even beer, I might as well drink a sixer of any O'dells beer and ship my piss to you...Boston for beer f*ck YOU.
[/quote]

better than the corn piss water that comes out of nebraska...besides flat roads, what the f*ck does omaha have going for it...fat dudes who drive corvettes and use electric smokers. WOW.

[/quote]










O'dells is out of Fort Collins CO









TOPS


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> molson is half american, and it sucks donkey ass. tastes like moose piss.
> 
> america has real beer. canada has one good brewery called dieu du ciel. face it, canadian beer sucks sh*t.


How elitist of you


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i wasnt talking about major brewries... all molson bud coors all that sh*t is piss water.. go have a real stout from a craft brew...



10pointers said:


> molson is half american, and it sucks donkey ass. tastes like moose piss.
> 
> america has real beer. canada has one good brewery called dieu du ciel. face it, canadian beer sucks sh*t.


How elitist of you








[/quote]
america has real beer, just like your mexican brick weed is real weed


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im a diehard beer fan.











bob351 said:


> molson is half american, and it sucks donkey ass. tastes like moose piss.
> 
> america has real beer. canada has one good brewery called dieu du ciel. face it, canadian beer sucks sh*t.


How elitist of you








[/quote]
america has real beer, just like your mexican brick weed is real weed








[/quote]

everybody knows the best weed comes out of california and maine. c'mon man...dont be a noob.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

north american beer sucks period


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> molson is half american, and it sucks donkey ass. tastes like moose piss.
> 
> america has real beer. canada has one good brewery called dieu du ciel. face it, canadian beer sucks sh*t.


How elitist of you








[/quote]
america has real beer, just like your mexican brick weed is real weed








[/quote]

everybody knows the best weed comes out of california and maine. c'mon man...dont be a noob.
[/quote]
If you have to tell yourself that then fine, just like you can tell yourself america isnt fat and has great beer the best cars i could go on really. You americans are living in a dream world were you guys have the best of evrything :laugh:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you people dont know beer.

oskar blues, ten fidy (stout
smuttynose imperial stout
bells hopslam
bells expedition stout
three floyds alpha king

dont talk to me about stouts, american stouts are pushing 20% naturally fermented. peche mortel is a great stout from a canadian brewer, but enlighten me...what other craft breweries are out of canada?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

There is good weed in cali not going to lie but you guys scale your weed differently.. your high grade is what we call china bud out here


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bob351 said:


> molson is half american, and it sucks donkey ass. tastes like moose piss.
> 
> america has real beer. canada has one good brewery called dieu du ciel. face it, canadian beer sucks sh*t.


How elitist of you








[/quote]
america has real beer, just like your mexican brick weed is real weed








[/quote]

everybody knows the best weed comes out of california and maine. c'mon man...dont be a noob.
[/quote]
If you have to tell yourself that then fine, just like you can tell yourself america isnt fat and has great beer the best cars i could go on really. You americans are living in a dream world were you guys have the best of evrything :laugh:
[/quote]

actually most of our cars are built in canada...so you're kind of knocking your own country on that one.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Dieu de ciel

Mcausland

Half pint

there are a ton... There no point on arguing craft brewries since it comes down to the individual not mass produced tastes like the major breweries


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got done watching the movie "Canadian Bacon" the other day!!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

They are just assembled in Canada but the design work and the whole birthing process is done in the states.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well this is useless america is the best you guys have the best of everything and the whole world wishes it could be just like you









Canadian bacon is probably my favorite movie


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

as long as you're willing to admit that bob.









[email protected] bacon.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bob351 you must be the biggest Bricklin in fan in the world..that was the last Canadian auto Man. Holly sh*t that gun shot wound in you foot looks like it hurts like hell Bob









Big SV-1 fan?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats the thing about Americans. Too much Patriotism, not enough sense. Part of the reason why the world often laughs at their culture. The United States Of America has been on such a decline culturally, morally, physically, and economically that it is rather disgusting. Yet there will be somebody who will disregard all logic and boast how he is the BEST simply because he is American







.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

did i say canadian cars were better...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Canadians have cars?

BTW American cars are dope some of them, but then I drove a BMW.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

R1 i wont argue american beer over canadian since well you know your sh*t better then me, but i was talking massive brewries we got some higher quality stuff than the states and more %. Craft brews well they are bomb in all countries.



Danny Tanner said:


> Canadians have cars?
> 
> BTW American cars are dope some of them, but then I drove a BMW.


i know of 1 nice one


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Canadians have cars?
> 
> BTW American cars are dope some of them, but then I drove a BMW.


i know of 1 nice one








View attachment 201996

[/quote]

Drink some Dog Fish Head, Stone, O'dells, Left Hand and Big Sky then talk to me...Bud, miller, and coors is peasant beer.

So hows your Bricklin running also you ever look into the DeLorean


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

As I said on my status update not too long ago, I only drink two kinds of beer: FOREIGN and DOMESTIC!!...







.....Just as long as its ice cold!!.....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

what's the car they mass market to the public? Oh and I would like to see what they have to compete with my Denali

Warranty info 100k bumper to bumper?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dont forget rogue, avery, allagash, lost abbey, russian river, southern tier, ithaca, alesmith, founders, goose island, cigar city, north coast, hair of the dog, hoppin frog, great divide....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

06 shut the f*ck up.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Canadians have cars?
> 
> BTW American cars are dope some of them, but then I drove a BMW.


i know of 1 nice one








View attachment 201996

[/quote]

Drink some Dog Fish Head, Stone, O'dells, Left Hand and Big Sky then talk to me...Bud, miller, and coors is peasant beer.

So hows your Bricklin running also you ever look into the DeLorean








[/quote]
i have my own craft brews thank you very much... dog fish head bet ya head about them on the t.v show... go back to drinking bacon vodka beer don't suit your fancy pants


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Canadians have cars?
> 
> BTW American cars are dope some of them, but then I drove a BMW.


i know of 1 nice one








View attachment 201996

[/quote]

Drink some Dog Fish Head, Stone, O'dells, Left Hand and Big Sky then talk to me...Bud, miller, and coors is peasant beer.

So hows your Bricklin running also you ever look into the DeLorean








[/quote]
i have my own craft brews thank you very much... dog fish head bet ya head about them on the t.v show... go back to drinking bacon vodka beer don't suit your fancy pants
[/quote]

dogfish head has been pretty widely distributed for a long time now. they make awesome IPA session beers, and some crazy funky big beers. their world wide stout is 18%ABV and fantastic.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Gotta love american pride...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Nope beer of the month clubs


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

forget craft brews since most people who drink the occasional beer don't touch a craft brews. Plus craft brews come down to your own take on the flavor they are not mass marketed with bland flavor.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You guys want to know which beer I drink? Molson Canadian! Who gives a f*ck about beer brands, as long as its ATLEAST 5% and cold, I will be drinking it.

BTW all this USA bashing was done in good fun not malice. Peace players WE OUT for now.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

10pointers, i see you there...dont be gay and check pfury at the bar...loser


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> forget craft brews since most people who drink the occasional beer don't touch a craft brews. Plus craft brews come down to your own take on the flavor they are not mass marketed with bland flavor.


nor is the Canadian auto manufacture you posted


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Like i said majority don't go near craft beer since well they cant handle the taste and cringe when they take a sip of some real sh*t...



ZOSICK said:


> forget craft brews since most people who drink the occasional beer don't touch a craft brews. Plus craft brews come down to your own take on the flavor they are not mass marketed with bland flavor.


nor is the Canadian auto manufacture you posted








[/quote]
are you kidding i don't no a single canadian that hasn't had one


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> You guys want to know which beer I drink? Molson Canadian! Who gives a f*ck about beer brands, as long as its ATLEAST 5% and cold, I will be drinking it.
> 
> BTW all this USA bashing was done in good fun not malice. Peace players WE OUT for now.


What your not having any fun (poor you)...I'm sorry your upset.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> 10pointers, i see you there...dont be gay and check pfury at the bar...loser


If I'm at a bar with my old lady the last thing I'm thinking about P-fury...That what office and home time is for.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this argument has run its course, and p-fury at the bar


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> you people dont know beer.
> 
> oskar blues, ten fidy (stout
> smuttynose imperial stout
> ...


So elitist


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

eat me.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> eat me.


MMMM tastes like Canadian Bacon, You may wanna get in on this Bob351!


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

this thread is so all over the place it isnt even funny...on a side note had some lancaster strawberry wheat the other day...wasnt bad for a flavored brew


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

try a cantillion lambic if you ever run across one.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Will do, my mom got a great grab bag christmas gift at work the last year...an 8 pack of local microbrews from the ny/pa/ny areaa, what I've had has been pretty good except for one. Still got some left though


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Damn I missed Pol Pot


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bob351 said:


> you wana play that game sadboy eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks more like Alaska hitting Canada from the back while Canada is servicing the US mainland. Hawaii is just a cum shot on the wall.

What Mallrats would call, Chinese Fingercuffs.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Before you say all American beer sucks--try Yuengling Black & Tan.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yuenglng sucks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------

